
DigitalOcean Marketplace Discover, Deploy Preconfigured One-Click Applications - mrburton
https://marketplace.digitalocean.com
======
mtmail
discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19311708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19311708)

~~~
mrburton
ah - didn't see it

